# (herd queen) Sally and her kids



## ThatsJustJessi (Sep 28, 2011)

:kidblue: :kidblue: I was a little nervous about her delivery b/c she was a first timer. It was an extra special delivery because she is our herd queen (and my favorite!) and although this was our third delivery here, it was the first one using our own billy. She labored for 4+ hours before delivering her healthy little bucklings: Charlie and Chester.



















We have another nanny due pretty much any day now (2/23). 
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So cute! Glad you had an easy kidding!! :thumb:
Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute...congrats.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:stars:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...  Congrats!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Adorable    CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats they are too cute


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww...what precious lil' black n white boys!  Is that a moonspot I see on the one baby?


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

liz said:


> Is that a moonspot I see on the one baby?


I was going to ask the same! I LOVE moonspots!

Very cute babes you have.


----------



## ThatsJustJessi (Sep 28, 2011)

liz said:


> Awww...what precious lil' black n white boys!  Is that a moonspot I see on the one baby?


Ohhh tell me, what is a moonspot? (still new at this ).


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Aw super cute


----------

